# another new male....



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This one isn't a bird...









hmmmm....just for fun, who knows what it is?


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Don't know but he dosnt look to freindly.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

adder of some sort not my kinda herp


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

doesn't look friendly.....









It is venomous.....

and 00nothing is heading in the right direction....

I will wait and see if anyone else offeres a quess before I tell you...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Acanthophis praelongus, Northern Death Adder ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It seems pretty short but thick, so I would think some sort of puff adder or something in that direction...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bitis arietans?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice snake! Got any clearer pics of this bad boy?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hmmmmm.. i dont think its Acanthophis praelongus but i could be wrong. that head just does not match.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the stripes looks like a death adder but i thought there were loghter brown
could be wrong 
let me think puff adder


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Typhlops?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Acanthophis is the correct genus...
but it is a rugosis....Good one burf


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

ooo, nearly!

great looking bloke! How many snakes you got now?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Entirely too many, LOL....not counting hatchlings, a few new borns and eggs in the incubators currently, over 1200...too damn many!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

1200







Where the heck do you keep them all. I'd love to see all of your set ups if you have any pic's of them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow... and thats not even including all his birds and crocs... jesus


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nope that does not include the lizards, turtles/torts, crocs/caiman/gators, amphibs, fish, inverts, birds, mammals, or wife and children...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Nope that does not include the lizards, turtles/torts, crocs/caiman/gators, amphibs, fish, inverts, birds, mammals, or wife and children...










dam
where are u located
i would love to stop by and see the collection


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I do not open my facilities to the public....that may be coming in the future, but it will be a new facility... I have a place in TX, and in TN, and am currently looking at land in FL and NV....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I do not open my facilities to the public....that may be coming in the future, but it will be a new facility... I have a place in TX, and in TN, and am currently looking at land in FL and NV....










sweet when its all set up
ill try the be the first down there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I too would love to check out your place when it is open to the public!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

What do you do with all your animals? is it research/breeding or a huge hobby?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

herps started research and breeding, birds because i love 'em, fish both research and hobby, and it has snow-balled over the years, and my ambitions continue to grow...


----------

